# Any good trainers in Dallas-Fort Worth area?



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am looking for a trainer in the DFW area that specifically works with GSD's. I want to eventually do the Good Canine Citizen, and do agility. But first i need so much help with my 7 month old who is still occasionally peeing in the house, biting me constantly, and will not "come" to me. Ive used google the past 3 days and can not find anyone that is an "expert" with just GSD's.


Ive seen the videos on youtube where the GSDs are so intensely staring into their owners face watching for a command and moves the second the owners moves and never looks away. they look like their life is to please their owner...i want that :-( my pup will look at me but then notices a bug or a tree and all concentration is gone


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wulfbsblut Companion K9 in McKinney specializes in German Shepherds. I have never used or spoken with them, but the website is http://www.companionk9.com. 

Also, that look of concentration and intense desire to please comes from motivation through the use of treats or a toy, not through just a general desire to be a good dog.


----------

